# I LOVE ABTs!



## fire it up (Nov 19, 2009)

I absolutely love ABTs, and who doesn't?
Most of us have tried ABTs, to any new members who haven't you really need to give them a try.

Felt like posting this while I still have the taste in my mouth and ABTs are still hot and tasty.

Picked up some japs today, 26 I think and split them boat style for some ABT goodness.
I leave the stem on and cut the peppers in half, the stem acts like a handle when eating the ABs.  For removing the ribs and seeds I use a metal 1/2 teaspoon, perfect size and has firm edges and does a great job clening the peppers.
Ingredients:

1 1/2 blocks of cream cheese, softened, garlic powder mixed in then some colby jack and mozz, added some of my chipotle rub and to half of the batch I added some chopped smoked bratwurst.



Time to get stuffing...
I use a small spoon to press the mixture into and smooth it on top of the pepper, I think it works as good if not a bit better than squeezing it from a bag.



Cut strips of bacon into 3rds and quarters and layed on the peppers instead of wrapping.  Sprinkled my chipotle rub on the plain and some KC rub from Beer-B-Q on the brat ones.

Smoked at 225ish for 2 1/2 hours over cherry, snapped a picture when adding some water to the water pan, a bit blurry but I was trying to be quick, like a bunny 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Is it wrong that looking at the pics as I post this is making the drool start to flow? 
Gonna go grab a few more


----------



## randocammando (Nov 19, 2009)

YUMMY is all i can say


----------



## rivet (Nov 19, 2009)

Good Grief O'Mighty!!! That's some mouthwatering ABT's, Jim. You are definitely having some good eating on a Thursday night! How did the brat ones taste ?


----------



## chainsaw (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks mouth-watering-I have to make those every time, which is turning into every saturday-out of curiosity, how many are you feeding in your house? Just two of us & she doesn't eat much snoked stuff


----------



## fire it up (Nov 19, 2009)

They were great, much better than the regular ones, the brats added a wonderful flavor, I HAVE to try them with some chorizo now.

Right now I'm home alone so it is nice, quiet and smoky, in more ways than one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Going to plate some up and take over to my Sister and BIL and my Brother will end up eating several whenever he gets off work, then of course I need to make sure to save some for reheating tomorrow while it is raining out.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 19, 2009)

I have to agree!  I'm not much of a jalapeno eater, but those ABTs we made the other night were great!  A little more practice and a little more time in the RO and we'll have it down to an art form!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 19, 2009)

Those look great and i totally agree.ABT'S rawk... Prolly my 2 favorite things i have learned from this site are the wicked beans and abt's....Have to have em !!


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 19, 2009)

That looks SO GOOD! Awesome job!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mn those things look awesome and you ddi really good on the Q too. I like your mixture for the stuffing too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You really have to love those things too.


----------



## alx (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks sweet jim.Nice to see you made plenty.I think i did them twice with japs this year and i miss em now.My loss....

I did stuff my italian sweets 6 or so times...


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 20, 2009)

They look great Jim... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now that you fixed some for me are you going to fix any for yourself?


----------



## meateater (Nov 20, 2009)

I gotta try making some of those!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW!
Although I didn't like the ABT's I made with cream cheese, yours look awesome, hey maybe I'll give it another try.
Just drooled on my keyboard


----------

